# Size inch of speakers on 08 altima?



## adryan (Feb 9, 2009)

what are the size of the speakers on a 08 altima
and i was interested in getting an alpine head unit for my car. Will the alpine fit or would i have to get something else so it can be compatible with the car?


----------



## janf (Mar 1, 2009)

Go to crutchfield dot com and enter your vehicle, then choose whatever bits and pieces you like and it will let ya know what fits, what needs minor mods and what wont (major mods not for newbie).
cheers


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

An aftermarket head unit will require an install kit.
The dash speakers are 3 1/2 inch.
Front door speakers are 6 1/2 inch.
The rear deck speakers are 6X9 inch.


----------



## jeffrey_1985 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm looking to change to after market pioneer speakers in my 08 altima 2.5 SL, I already installed my Sony XAV-70BT and now looking for speakers. I went to Crutchfield and all the 6.5 speakers say they do not fit, Says 5 1/4 fits. and the dash speakers only ones available are Boston Acoustic. Is Crutchfield that accurate or could there be a mistake, i'm still pretty new to this so was wondering if 6.5's will fit if the speakers say 6.5?


----------



## jeffrey_1985 (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry to post again the speakers i'm looking at are Pioneer TS-G671M the measurements are=Top-mount Depth (Inches)	2 1/4
Bottom-mount Depth (Inches)	N/A
Cutout Diameter or Length (inches)	4 7/8
also i have the non bose system and was thinking about wiring the rear door speakers also so was wondering what size those would be since Cruthfield does not say. Was thinking about just buying two sets of the Pioneer TS-G671M. So if anyone could help it would be great. Thank You.


----------



## jeffrey_1985 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry to post again, the speakers i'm looking at are the 6 1/2 Pioneer TS-G671M the measurements are=Top-mount Depth (Inches)	2 1/4
Bottom-mount Depth (Inches)	N/A
Cutout Diameter or Length (inches)	4 7/8
also i have the non bose system and was thinking about wiring the rear door speakers also so was wondering what size those would be since Cruthfield does not say. Was thinking about just buying two sets of the Pioneer TS-G671M but unsure if they will even fit.. So if anyone could help it would be great. Thank You.


----------

